# Proud to be here



## sungjado (Sep 1, 2006)

Greetings!
I'm George Petrotta and It is a pleasure to converse with y'all!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy George!

Jeff


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2006)

Proud to have you aboard!  Welcome to MartialTalk :asian:


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome George!  Enjoy Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2006)

Greetings George and Welcome to MT...Give us some backround info..What discipline do you study???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk Mr. Petrotta.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Mr. Petrotta.
I am somewhat familiar with you through Karate For Christ Int.
I got my instructor certification through KFCI back when Mr Lumpkin was president in 2001.  I live right outside of Aiken, SC (I know you are in Florence), and have been wanting to visit your school.
It is a pleasure to have you here.

Johnny
AoG


----------



## RichK (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, there is a lot to see.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance I forgot to click the Public Profile..Now I know your discipline...Again welcome to MT...


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting 
Terry


----------



## Paul B (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT,sungjado! 

It's always to see another KMAist on the board!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello George!  Hope you enjoy the forum! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk George!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard, George.  It seems that you have quite a bit of experience in Tae Kwon Do, and we look forward to your postings.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 5, 2006)

Proud to have ya!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 5, 2006)

welcome and enjoy your time here man.


----------



## pstarr (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sungjado (Nov 17, 2006)

I thank all of you for the warmest greeting I have had in quite a while.

I play Hapkido and Taekwondo and live Sungjado.


----------



## sungjado (Nov 17, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Hello Mr. Petrotta.
> I am somewhat familiar with you through Karate For Christ Int.
> I got my instructor certification through KFCI back when Mr Lumpkin was president in 2001. I live right outside of Aiken, SC (I know you are in Florence), and have been wanting to visit your school.
> It is a pleasure to have you here.
> ...


 
Hi Johnny,
Grandmaster Lumpkin, Founder of Shinse Hapkido, was in Dallas, TX with me this past weekend. We had a KMA tournament on Saturday and my seminar on Sunday. Friday night we had a great meal at a super steakhouse in Dallas. We sat at the table at had a fantastic discussion about KMA and Kuk Sool Won. Chief Master Marlin Sims was with us and he is a very knowledgeable person on KSW. On Saturday night we had a banquet and I was proud to present GM Lumpkin with his 7th Dan from the World KIDO Federation and GM In Sun Seo. I was also presented my 8th Dan by the Texas State rep. for the KIDO.
GM Lumpkin and I have been close friends since 2000 and we advise each other on everything.
He started flying one of those new Ultra-lite planes here recently and when he got back home from Dallas, he took the little bird up and clipped a tree with one of his wheels. He immediately went head down from 40 feet and by the grace of God, landed in a small pond. He hit so hard that he went through the windshield, and then walked away from it. God is great!!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi, Wecome to MT!


----------



## exile (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT----good to have you with us!


----------

